# Five women arrested in prostitution ring in Braintree



## kwflatbed

*Five women arrested in prostitution ring in Braintree
*By *Robert Aicardi*/ [email protected]
Wednesday, October 19, 2005

"Stay away from Braintree because a sting is underway there."
 That's the message a woman charged with prostitution posted on a Web site.
"This is exactly the type of response we are looking for," Deputy Chief Russell Jenkins said. "Braintree has no tolerance for this type of activity."
As a result of an ongoing investigation into prostitution advertised on a Web site, police have arrested five women over the past two weeks.
Four other people have been arrested on drug related charges.
"This operation is an effort to dissuade people from using Braintree hotels and motels as a rendezvous for this type of activity," Jenkins said.
Craigslist.org advertises a variety of legal services and activities, but is also being used by men and women who offer sex for a fee, frequently posting provocative photographs with their ads, he explained.
"These rendezvous often occur at local hotels and draw an undesirable element and an all too frequent spike in crime," Jenkins said.
On the evening of Sept. 29, Detective Jeffrey Jernegan responded to a craigslist.org ad offering various sex acts by arranging to meet the woman at a Braintree motel.
With Detective Brian Cohoon positioned in another room, Jernegan greeted the woman, later identified as Nakiea M. Cherry, 20, of Jamaica Plain, when she arrived at 6:30 p.m.
"After agreeing on a price, both detectives identified themselves and placed Cherry under arrest for prostitution," Jenkins said.
Less than two hours later, the detectives repeated their sting and lured a second woman, later identified as Kristine L. Norton, 31, of Dorchester, to the same motel.
According to Jenkins, Norton arrived shortly after 8 p.m. in a black Cadillac, accompanied by a man and a woman.
"Norton's companions were recognized by the detectives as persons they had previously dealt with during a narcotics investigation," Jenkins said.
After Norton entered the motel room, she received a cell phone call from another prospective customer and agreed to meet him shortly.
After a brief discussion with Norton, the detectives identified themselves and placed her under arrest for prostitution.
"The detectives then went to the Cadillac to speak with the occupants and detected an odor of burned marijuana," Jenkins said.
The detectives saw a burned marijuana cigarette on the center console and placed Ernst Verdieu, 18, of Brockton and Janis Burns, 27, of Rockland under arrest for possession of marijuana.
On Oct. 4, the detectives selected another ad from craigslist.org which offered two girls and contained suggestive poses with their faces obscured.
After making a phone call, a woman agreed to meet Jernegan at a Braintree motel.
At 7:20 p.m., two women, later identified as Brittany E. Liberty, 20, of Pawtucket, R.I. and Tricia J. Cotto, 25, of Coventry, R.I., arrived at the motel in a BMW 318i. A third woman accompanied them, but was not charged.
"Liberty and Cotto explained to Detective Jernegan what they were prepared to offer him while Detective Cohoon hid in a nearby room," Jenkins said. "After a price was agreed upon, Detective Jernegan and Cohoon identified themselves and arrested the two women for prostitution."
On Oct. 12, Jernegan and Cohoon responded to a Braintree hotel after being advised that Carmen A. Andrews, 22, who gave the Braintree hotel as her address, had checked in and was receiving male visitors.
"Andrews had an outstanding warrant for larceny by check, and it was the detectives' intention to arrest her on this warrant," Jenkins said.
When Jernegan and Cohoon arrived, they set up surveillance and watched as John M. Fitzgerald, Jr., 38, of East Bridgewater exited Andrews's room after a brief stay.
"As the door to the room opened, the detectives smelled an odor of burned marijuana," Jenkins said. "The detectives were also able to observe a quantity of marijuana on a desk inside the room."
Andrews and Fitzgerald were placed under arrest and charged with possession of marijuana.
"The detectives also recovered a laptop computer and other evidence they believe is linked to a prostitution ring," Jenkins said.
On the afternoon of Oct. 13, Jernegan made another call to a woman advertising on craigslist.org.
The woman, later identified as Asia B. Harris, 20, of Dorchester, arrived at 6:15 p.m. and offered Jernegan sex for a fee.
Like those before her, Harris was placed under arrest and charged with prostitution, as well as an outstanding traffic warrant.
"Harris admitted to the detectives that she was arrested for a similar offense when she was 14 years old," Jenkins said. "She further claimed that she makes $1,500 per day working as a prostitute and typically sees eight men per day."
Her driver, a 22-year-old Randolph man, was sitting outside in a 2002 Mercedes.
" The detectives questioned the driver and sent him on his way," Jenkins said. "Charges may be sought against him at a later date."


----------



## SOT

Why does this never happen in my town?


----------



## jimbo

I remember Ast Chief Jenkins as being a cop's cop. He has been teaching at police academies for years. I consider him to be a good man. Does an excellent job at veteran's in-service also. Two thumbs up to him . - SOT - it might be happening in your town...


----------

